# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Spectra® Insta Print Printable Heat Transfer Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cut time and waste while creating full-color graphics for garment application with Spectra® Insta Print printable heat transfer material from Imprintables Warehouse. This user-friendly material makes weeding, printing, and cutting fast and easy, with no drying time required, increasing production by up to 40 percent. 

Insta Print peels hot, and can be applied to 100 percent cotton, 100 percent polyester or cotton/poly blends. It is compatible with printers and print/cut devices that use a range of solvent and eco-solvent inks, as well as with specified latex and thermal devices. 

Economically priced, it is offered in 20-inch and 30-inch widths in 1-, 5-, 10-, and 25-yard rolls. Go to SPECTRA® Insta Print Printable Heat Transfer Material - 20" | Imprintables Warehouse to learn more.
Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (412)-774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

